# Netzwerkkabel-Beschriftung-Etiketten gesucht



## Tony-S (8. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab heute mal ein recht spezielles Anliegen, ich suche für meine Firma in der ich arbeite eine Möglichkeit Netzwerkkabel,
vorallem dünne Glasfaserkabel zu beschriften. Allerdings nicht dauerhaft und mit einer recht großen Beschriftungsfläche.

Warum? Nun ja wir haben einen Server im Keller und jeweils einen Datenverteiler in jeder Etage, mit jeweils mehreren Switches.
So nun geht also eine Leitung vom Keller bis zum 6. OG, somit besteht eine Leitung aus mehreren Teilstücken. Nehmen wir an ein Switch fällt aus, dann muss das Patchkabel danach ja wieder an den gleichen Port, zwecks verschiedener Teilnetze etc. Daher die Beschriftung wo was drann gehört. Ich brauche aber eine Beschriftungsfläche von ca. 4 x 2 cm. Ja warum so groß? 
Ich habe mir mit PHP eine "Anwendung" gebaut die aus einer MySQL-Datenbank QR-Codes zusammenbastelt die den Datenschrank, das Gerät, Port etc. enthalten. Dieser QR Code ist allerdings recht groß da hier nur die Version 3 in Größe 2 gut lesbar ist. Scanne ich also so einen QR Code zeigt er mir alle anderen Teilstücke zur Leitung an und markiert das aktuelle.
In etwa so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit zur Situation, ich brauche so etwas: Kabelbinder mit Beschriftungsfeld (L x B) 100 mm x 2,5 mm Natur 100 St. im Conrad Online Shop
in wie gesagt 4 x 2 cm.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man es noch Beschriften könnte oder direkt das was ich suche?

MfG Tony


----------



## norse (8. April 2012)

Was mir sofort dazu einfällt wäre ein Etikettendrucker! Die drucken auf selbstklebende Streifen, die kannst du somit gut ums Kabel kleben. Da gibt es auch welche die QR Codes drucken können.

sowas in der Art: http://www.esto.de/media/catalog/pr...e2ea573b94fbd7/k/a/kabeletiketten-drucker.jpg


----------



## Tony-S (8. April 2012)

Hm das Blöde ist ja, ich gebe die auch per PHP aus, heißt also ich hab schon fertige Etiketten die ich über den Browser drucke, die alle als Bild exportieren is schwierig ^^.
Es braucht also schon einen Träger in denen man selber ein Etikett einlegt oder klebt.

Edit: Moment oder man druckt halt einfach auf diesen Drucker ... hmm

Naja jedenfalls wäre solche Kabelbinder wohl evtl doch besser .. ich weiß nich, ist sehr schwer da etwas zu finden.


----------



## Hatuja (9. April 2012)

Wir benutzen dafür ein Beschriftungsgerät mit selbstlaminierenden Etiketten extra für Kabelbeschriftungen der Firma Brady.
Die Stellen aber auch nur bedruckbare Etiketten her:
Draht- und Kabelkennzeichnung von Brady


----------

